# Trump Report Card



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How are you feeling so far?!!:glasses::vs_rocking_banana::vs_bananasplit::vs_lol:

1. An order instructing agencies that whenever they introduce a regulation, they must first abolish two others.
Grade-A

2. An order to restructure the National Security Council and the Homeland Security Council.
Grade-?
3. An order to lengthen the ban on administration officials working as lobbyists. There is now a 5 year-ban on officials becoming lobbyists after they leave government, and a lifetime ban on White House officials lobbying on behalf of a foreign government.
Grade- A+

4. An executive order imposing a 120-day suspension of the refugee program and a 90-day ban on travel to the U.S. from citizens of seven terror hot spots: Iraq, Iran, Syria, Libya, Yemen, Somalia and Sudan.
Grade- F

5. Multi-pronged orders on border security and immigration enforcement including: the authorization of a U.S.-Mexico border wall; the stripping of federal grant money to sanctuary cities; hiring 5,000 more Border Patrol agents; ending "catch-and-release" policies for illegal immigrants; and reinstating local and state immigration enforcement partnerships.
Grade-C

6. Two orders reviving the Keystone XL pipeline and Dakota Access piplines. He also signed three other related orders that would: expedite the environmental permitting process for infrastructure projects related to the pipelines; direct the Commerce Department to streamline the manufacturing permitting process; and give the Commerce Department 180 days to maximize the use of U.S. steel in the pipeline.
Grade-C

7. An order to reinstate the so-called "Mexico City Policy" - a ban on federal funds to international groups that perform abortions or lobby to legalize or promote abortion. The policy was instituted in 1984 by President Reagan, but has gone into and out of effect depending on the party in power in the White House.
Grade-D

8. A notice that the U.S. will begin withdrawing from the Trans-Pacific Partnership trade deal. Trump called the order "a great thing for the American worker."
Grade-A

9. An order imposing a hiring freeze for some federal government workers as a way to shrink the size of government. This excludes the military, as Trump noted at the signing.
Grade-

10. An order that directs federal agencies to ease the "regulatory burdens" of ObamaCare. It orders agencies to "waive, defer, grant exemptions from, or delay the implementation of any provision or requirement" of ObamaCare that imposes a "fiscal burden on any State or a cost, fee, tax, penalty, or regulatory burden on individuals, families, healthcare providers, health insurers, patients, recipients of healthcare services, purchasers of health insurance, or makers of medical devices, products, or medications."
Grade- D

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/01/24/list-trumps-executive-orders.html


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

He is pissing off everyone so I consider it a good job. 

While everyone is pissed off about banning people who ARENT American citizens, we will have some pipelines and Walls built

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now dammit Mishie ... are you grading on one of your "liberal mood" days?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

No disrespect, but grading the result of an action will take some time to determine. To grade a program by how one may feel has nothing to do with it's desired effect, I think we should see results in about six months good or bad, we should then see. I too have mixed feelings on some of these executive actions but I will give them a chance to work before passing judgment.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure why he warrants an "F" on the immigrant order? He promised as much, delivered as much, and did so in a way that is prudent and effective. Its not permanent, it has certainly put nations on notice, and I think deserves at least a B+ or maybe an A- the lower then perfect for not adding a few more countries to the list.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been pretty happy. I would do some things a bit differently, but I ain't sitting in the big chair. Overall B+ with an A for cabinet appointments.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mish said:


> How are you feeling so far?!!:glasses::vs_rocking_banana::vs_bananasplit::vs_lol:
> 
> 1. An order instructing agencies that whenever they introduce a regulation, they must first abolish two others.
> Grade-A *I would give a B as I like the thinking, but we have no real idea how it will actually affect/reduce regulation.*
> ...


Above....


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

I would pretty much give him an A- across the board, I can't see anything that he's done that will have, or is having any detrimental effects.

An "F"...please...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All A's so far . But he needs to put a little more time in the office and less on the golf course. Wait that was the other guy. Trump is doing pretty good so far.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Now dammit Mishie ... are you grading on one of your "liberal mood" days?


I do believe if I was a liberal he would get Fs across the board. 



rstanek said:


> No disrespect, but grading the result of an action will take some time to determine. To grade a program by how one may feel has nothing to do with it's desired effect, I think we should see results in about six months good or bad, we should then see. I too have mixed feelings on some of these executive actions but I will give them a chance to work before passing judgment.


I'm having some fun. I agree with you that we won't know the true results of anything for awhile. I can give grades on how I like the ideas or the lack of details that he's presented on them. 



stowlin said:


> Not sure why he warrants an "F" on the immigrant order? He promised as much, delivered as much, and did so in a way that is prudent and effective. Its not permanent, it has certainly put nations on notice, and I think deserves at least a B+ or maybe an A- the lower then perfect for not adding a few more countries to the list.





jojo64155 said:


> I would pretty much give him an A- across the board, I can't see anything that he's done that will have, or is having any detrimental effects.
> 
> An "F"...please...


I'm fine with setting up a stronger vetting system but his roll out of this was just horrible. I get that most people are excited that he is just full throttle ahead but that part of him scares the shit out of me. Do it, but do it right. He made a mess of it!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He has not done a thing, so far, that bothers me at all!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish you were silent when Obama signed the laws trump is using. Where were you when Obama did the same thing. With every Democrat in DC with sights on his back he has to do things this way. The Dam Justice department is refusing to do their job now. And the democrats are hold up the approvals.
In real terms Trump went easy on it all.
Obama forgot he is not the president anymore started running his mouth again. 
Kick some ass Trump it is about time.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Mish you were silent when Obama signed the laws trump is using. Where were you when Obama did the same thing. With every Democrat in DC with sights on his back he has to do things this way. The Dam Justice department is refusing to do their job now. And the democrats are hold up the approvals.
> In real terms Trump went easy on it all.
> Obama forgot he is not the president anymore started running his mouth again.
> Kick some ass Trump it is about time.


Trump's order is broader, and his administration has provided no evidence it is in response to any particular event. So, they are different. 
My problem with Trump is the way he's barreling through this stuff. It does no good to piss everyone off in the world. I know you guys love the excitement/drama but it doesn't need to happen. Take the time you need to do it right.

You can't tell me that you believe he's handled this issue well.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

just give me a good SCOTUS pick, and the rest matters little to me... as it was what he said he was going to do... as for giving the immigration "hold" an F due to it's roll out, I would like to know a way it could have been rolled out instantly that wouldn't have driven the Zombies insane and lead to protests.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> just give me a good SCOTUS pick, and the rest matters little to me... as it was what he said he was going to do... as for giving the immigration "hold" an F due to it's roll out, I would like to know a way it could have been rolled out instantly that wouldn't have driven the Zombies insane and lead to protests.


Have a plan that explains the danger people are in. If people think they are in immediate danger, they won't fight it. 
Oh and don't have this Ahole go on tv saying the president asked for a legal way to ban Muslims. 
3:00 in


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He need to get his own AG in now. The go after Lynch for her deals with the Clintons. Time to get things done we played Obama's game for 8 years. No time to waste.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> Trump's order is broader, and his administration has provided no evidence it is in response to any particular event. So, they are different.
> My problem with Trump is the way he's barreling through this stuff. It does no good to piss everyone off in the world. I know you guys love the excitement/drama but it doesn't need to happen. Take the time you need to do it right.
> 
> You can't tell me that you believe he's handled this issue well.


I called Our President Trump (Not yours, though)and he read your report card
His response:








and I agreed with him.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Have a plan that explains the danger people are in. If people think they are in immediate danger, they won't fight it.
> Oh and don't have this Ahole go on tv saying the president asked for a legal way to ban Muslims.
> 3:00 in


NO Immigration for 10 years from anywhere. Eliminate Green Cards, Visas and deport everyone who has one for 10 years. Only citizens should be allowed to move to and from the US. If foreign companies want to do business in the US, they can hire US citizens.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mish said:


> Have a plan that explains the danger people are in. If people think they are in immediate danger, they won't fight it.
> Oh and don't have this Ahole go on tv saying the president asked for a legal way to ban Muslims.
> 3:00 in


so.. if he did all that, there would be no protests and Islamic jihadists would love us again? interesting.........


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mark my words.... any Terrorist attack worldwide from this point forward will be blamed on the Trump policy (instead of an anti mohammed video nobody saw)!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> so.. if he did all that, there would be no protests and Islamic jihadists would love us again? interesting.........


Yeah, yeah, yeah, that's what i was saying. Lol


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mish said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, that's what i was saying. Lol


I asked for a way he could have done it without protests..... and there isn't one... And a primary argument from the left over this is it makes America less safe because it is a recruiting tool for ISIS.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> NO Immigration for 10 years from anywhere. Eliminate Green Cards, Visas and deport everyone who has one for 10 years. Only citizens should be allowed to move to and from the US. If foreign companies want to do business in the US, they can hire US citizens.


American citizens are not having enough babies, so get on it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I see him as carrying out his campaign promises. Securing boarders and a temporary moratorium on immigration for counties that you have no way to vet and having terrorist links is more than reasonable. When your pipes break, the first thing you do is shut off the water. Second is cleanup the mess. Third is fix the problem. Now you can properly control the water flow without a lonely disaster.

Time will tell how effective his actions were but I see no down side in any of it. This is why he won the primary and this is better than what Hillary would have done.I could not give them anything lower than a B. Regulation and too bloated of a government are defiantly huge drags on the economy. 

The Head clown can go to the Middle East and hang Out with ISIL or Al-Qaeda if he want and cry his beady little eyes out. Hopefully he takes McLame and Lindsey Graham with him.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG said:


> American citizens are not having enough babies, so get on it.


Is that a proposition?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Is that a proposition?


Haaaaa no! :vs_laugh:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

TG said:


> Haaaaa no! :vs_laugh:


But what about *whisper* all that coconut lu--err oil you wanted me to buy?!

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm with Mish on this one when it comes to the "F" grade and what it was given for. I get the fact that President Trump wants to make good on his campaign promises and wants to act quickly and decisively. I just feel it was rushed out and yes it has pissed off quite a lot of people. Had he also added in some information such as the stories coming out of Europe of the marked increase in sexual assault crimes being perpetrated by Middle Eastern refugees along with the terrorism angle it would be a better sell. I'm not anti-refugee at all provided we get effective vetting in place to realistically screen harmful people from entering the country.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> American citizens are not having enough babies, so get on it.


Have load; will Travel


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Where was the outrage When president Kenyon did this 6 months vs 90 days?








Where was Schmuck Shumers tears Then? or on 9/11? or San Bernadino? or Orlando?








Sorry Boys and Girls I don't care about any non-citizen, thinking we Owe them Squat!

Over History, we as American's, have died trying to kill most of them or their relatives.
My needle won't can't even get any more "Pinned" ...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mish it is quite clear that a) you have a definite liberal bent, as well as being a bit of a femanist. Banning folks from the 7 countries is what should have been done many years ago. Paris, Germany and those nice folks in the south of France - guess that you may have missed those small events not to mention San Bernadino. Same goes for the wall, Mexico would have you believe they have our best interests at heart. Poop. give the job to my old agency and a good project engineer and you'd have the wall built in less than a year. Abortion is murder pure and simple. Don't like it? Go pound Salt . As for O care, he can olnly do so much without congress helping to bury this travisty


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Damn shame Trump doesn't have the support of the propaganda arm of the democrats, formally known as the msn.

If they did their jobs and weren't so blatantly biased...you know...just stated the facts without adding negative opinion....we wouldn't be having half the conversations we are having.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd honestly give Trump an A+ so far, he, already done more good than most presidents do in their entire term. Food for thought, Obama, the first black president, didn't do, or said anything to try to curb the massive black on black killings in his eight years in office. Trump on the other hand, labeled the racist president, has already addressed these killings and has taken steps to detour it including using the National Guard, or at least untying LEO's hands. 
Liberals are still butt hurt, foaming at the mouth to protest anything Trump does. The immigration ban, giving us time to get a handle on whose entering our country is the right thing to do IMO. I heard on the radio the German chancellor Merkel spoke out against this, I thought her bringing in the flood of Muslims into Germany really worked out great for them, didn't it.


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

I can give you that, while I agree with his immigration policy and the end result of what he's doing, I agree that it could have been done better.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It was FDR (Progressive Democrat) that INTERNED U.S. Citizens of Japans ancestry confiscated there property and put them in prison camps 
All by executive order #9066
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executive_Order_9066

Now Trump does what Obama did and Carter did and OMG!
All the snowflakes are melting.
I say he didn't go far enough!
29-year-old Krystle Campbell (left), 8-year-old Martin Richard (center) and 23-year-old Lu Lingzi (right).
Boston Bomber victims would agree

Boston Marathon bomber victims - Boston Marathon bombing victims - Pictures - CBS News

So would those in the towers on 9/11, Orlando, San Bernadino, Ft Hood,, NY/NJ , Ohio State and all the other murder victims of these animals.

So to all the protestors of this terrible extended vetting process, with all due respect, STFU about Our President who's looking to keep us safe, unlike the Muslim that tried to get us killed.
America is sick to their stomachs watching these Muslim huggers marching and destroying in our streets.

There, I said it!
I know damn well 99.9% feel the same way, here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> How are you feeling so far?!!:glasses::vs_rocking_banana::vs_bananasplit::vs_lol:
> 
> 1. An order instructing agencies that whenever they introduce a regulation, they must first abolish two others.
> Grade-A
> ...


A plus with his choice of either a smiley face or a lady bug stamp.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Mish, I agree that the roll out of the vetting restriction EO was poor at best.. Every incoming president needs to know what the vetting process for these kinds of places is so they can tell if more stringent requirements are needed. 

He said it in his campaign speeches and he followed through (not as good as I hoped he would though) but we need to give him a little time to get these things ironed out.
I think I would give him a C- because he should have come out to the media before hand and said that he was going to implement the same policy that Obama did in 2011 when he issued a 6 month travel ban from Iraq and make sure to let the media know before hand that the 7 nations he was going after were the 7 that Obama came up with. Then he could have said that it was a "Temporary halt to get a good handle on the vetting process" 

That would have neutralized most of the backlash from the morons who protested, the Hollywood scum and Democrat press conferences. 

It was funny seeing "Crybaby" Chuck Schumer in 2011 on record saying that we need to vet these refugees extremely but now he says it was mean spirited...ROFLMMFAO


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Mish, I agree that the roll out of the vetting restriction EO was poor at best.. Every incoming president needs to know what the vetting process for these kinds of places is so they can tell if more stringent requirements are needed.
> 
> He said it in his campaign speeches and he followed through (not as good as I hoped he would though) but we need to give him a little time to get these things ironed out.
> I think I would give him a C- because he should have come out to the media before hand and said that he was going to implement the same policy that Obama did in 2011 when he issued a 6 month travel ban from Iraq and make sure to let the media know before hand that the 7 nations he was going after were the 7 that Obama came up with. Then he could have said that it was a "Temporary halt to get a good handle on the vetting process"
> ...


sorry - but absolute security was needed here - Trump's people admit they couldn't trust certain FED departments - like the DOJ - in their entirety .... when you're penning in the cows - the back gate needs to be shut first ....

if you didn't like this maneuver - you're going to have conniption fits when the enforcement on the south border kicks in - ******** are going to be tossed into Sheriff Joe holding pens - no more namby pamby country club resorts for the illegals getting caught ...

not only are the adults back running the country - they're adults that understand the REAL dangers the country is facing and willing to do something POST disaster .... watch the likes of Shumer go into his duplicitous backstabbing mode when another 911 hits ....


----------

